# My 2013 Chevy Cruze LT Build



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

saved


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

saved again


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

saving a few spots for pics.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Just giving you a heads-up, because I ran into this problem on mine. You can only edit posts within the first 2-3 weeks or something after posting, maybe it's 30 days? I'm sure a moderator can verify..., but anyways depending on how long your build progress is going to take, saving pic spots might not work out too well :L


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So like where are the Pics ?


----------

